# Still chilling at my old work....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Well today, i was at my old work with a buddy, and you know just chilling. I ended up cleaning the Nile Monitor tank. Well this monitor we rescued from a person who was being cruel to it. They were poking it, hitting it, not feeding it... and it has a few fingers on it's back legs and that is reall it... it's tail is all messed. I have been doing little bit's to help the poor anamal but it's hard when all it does is want to attack you. But over 4-5 months ive goten it to become more settled and it's knowing now that we are not here to hurt him, so today i thought id be the first one to handle the guy... Well i was doing the full tank clean, i do have to remove the poor little guy and to tell you everyone was like "YOU GOT GUTS" because people would just come in to see him. He was so aggresive that you could not go near him neather open his tank... Today i gave it somthin diffrent some beef, seemed to like it... (nile monitor video Sorry having problems uploading ill have it up soon)

But here are some pics.... o i am saying she is about 4'' but would be 5'' but most of her tail is gone...

(this is a pic i took of the bucket i put her in before i handled her, it's a big bucket more like a tub)









(as you can see white stuff on her tail, that is not her scales it's the underneath of her scales)









(this pic will really show you how bad her hands are, both hands are like this)









(here are just more pic)









































That really settles it for my Nile monitor....

(here are some more pics of other little guys we have)








(this morph i really like)









(here is a video of my favriout berdie...having a snack) click video to see it*


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That nile monitor probably has a fungal infection of some type... Is it property of the pet store now? Are they willing to pay for a vet visit?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i wonder if it was keep in water all the time..? like buddy just said its fungal infection for shure...just by looking at its legs and tail i would say it lived its whole life in a heated water bottomed tank.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks like it needs a bit more attention then what you can do a a pet store.
Congrats on handling it! Hopefully with enough time and care others will be able to handle him! I had to deal with a 4 foot iguana with an attitude similar to that well I'm not sure to your extent but anyway, I had to do it very sow took me with a pair of leather gloves about 2 months and then I could handle him and actually feed him by hand. Its a great feeling of accomplishment to gain that respect!

Hope you guys take care of that infection!
Keep us updated>!


----------

